# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Siganus vulpinus

## Julio Macieira

Siganus vulpinus[/I]

Família: Siganídeos (rabbitfishes)
Alimentação: vegetal e pequenos invertebrados 
Tamanho máximo em adulto: 20 cms
Aquário recomendado (mínimo): 400 lts
Dificuldade de manutenção: (1 fácil a 5 muito difícil) - 3
Reef-safe: (1-sim / 2-não / 3-com cuidado;depende muito do indivíduo): 1
Agressividade intra-família: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo / 4-com cuidado) 4
Agressividade intra-espécie: (1-manter isolado / 2-casal / 3-grupo) 1
___________
Editado por JMM para inserção de ficha

----------

